# Lit parapluie déconseillé ?



## Fleurs34 (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour à toutes
J'habite dans l'Hérault et certaines puéricultrices obligent les assistantes maternelles à utiliser des lits à barreaux. Est-ce que parmi vous certaines continuent à utiliser malgré tout des lits parapluie ? Pour moi les lits parapluie étaient très pratiques car utilisant les chambres de mes enfants, ils me permettaient de les plier à chaque fin de journée après mon travail. Je souhaiterai aussi savoir si certaines parmi vous utilisent un lit à barreau pliable  et où en acheter à un prix intéressant ? Merci d'avance pour vos réponses
bon courage et bon été à toutes


----------



## Nanou91 (1 Août 2022)

Moi j'ai 2 lits à barreaux et 2 lits pliants en toile, mais pas considérés Parapluie (ces lits qui une fois pliés font un rectangle qui entre dans une housse). Moi c'est des lits toile pliants qui ont une vingtaine d'années et qui se plient en 2.


----------



## liline17 (1 Août 2022)

j'ai des lits en bois pliables, mais à ma connaissance, on n'a rien sans rien, à par d'occasion, il faut mettre le budget.
Je pense que c'est un abus d'obliger les AM à avoir des lits en bois, il faut aussi savoir qu'ils ne sont pas sans danger, j'ai après, que certains enfants se cassent les jambes en jouant dans les barreaux


----------



## Leeanna (1 Août 2022)

J'ai des lits en bois pliables dans les chambres de mes enfants, trouver sur un site d'occasion (j'avais créé sur le site une alerte pour le lit dans mon département). Je trouve que j'ai fait des bonnes affaires, je ne les ai pas payé plus de 50 euros pièce avec le matelas quasi neuf compris.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Moi je suis dans le Doubs et pour le moment pas d interdiction d utilisé lit parapluie mais je suis pas du tout  adepte des matelas des lits parapluies trop fin et pour moi pas confortable je me suis donc équipé de lit bois pliant bien plus confortable pour l enfant . Le 1 er je l ai acheter 90 euros ( en promo au lieu de 110 ) sur le site de Auchan et le 2 ieme d occasion


----------



## liline17 (1 Août 2022)

j'avais repéré celui d'auchan, mais plus dispo


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Août 2022)

Perso ce qui m'a fait acheté des lits en bois d'occasion c'est le fait qu'on ne pouvait plus mettre de bons matelas en plus de la galette dans les lits parapluie mais sinon ce n'était pas interdit ! il fallait attacher le drap housse d'une certaine façon enfin de quoi bien nous emm..der ! bref j'ai investi dans des lits en bois mais pas pliants ...


----------



## Jess (1 Août 2022)

J’ai acheter mon 1er lit pliant en bas à Super U en promo 65€ y a 2 ans a la basse pour mon fils .
Le 2eme je viens de le commander sur shorromprive en promo 99€
Niveau confort c’est mieux que les lit parapluie


----------



## nounoucat1 (1 Août 2022)

J'ai 2 lits en bois pliants payés environs 90 euros neufs avec en plus des matelas. C'est bien pratiques !
Par chez nous les lits parapluie ne sont pas interdits ce qui est interdit c'est ajouter dedans un petit matelas.


----------



## Maaulau (1 Août 2022)

Bonsoir, je suis dans le 34 aussi. 
Ma puer ne m'a pas interdit le lit parapluie mais l'utilisation d'un matelas est proscrite comme partout. De ce fait elle m'a demandé de privilégier les grands pour ce mode de couchage (à partir de 18 mois uniquement) et j'ai opté pour un lit pliant en bois en second couchage avec un matelas (je l'ai commandé sur le site de Auchan et il est très bien pour moins de 100€ sans le matelas). 
Le lit en bois est plus pratique à plier à mon sens mais prend plus de place il est vrai...
Bonne soirée.


----------



## LadyA. (1 Août 2022)

C'est un abus, aucune interdiction ds le referentiel,  donc perso je ferais un courrier au Cg. Ne vous laissez pas faire !


----------



## Capri95 (2 Août 2022)

Bonjour 👋 
J'ai pour ma part deux lits parapluie, je n'ai jamais eu pour le moment une réflexion de ma puéricultrice.
Ils sont en excellent état, j'en prend grand soin
J'ai  deux matelas mais ils étaient vendu avec le lit parapluie, donc dimensions parfaite, pas d'espace entre et forcément impossible qu'un bébé roule en dessous.
J'ai des petits remuant, avec un lit en bois à barreau, suis quasi certaine qu'ils arriveraient à se coincé une jambe 🦵 
La c'est un filet donc impossible pour mes petits casse coup de se faire mal.
Même les PE ne trouvent rien à redire, quand je présente les lits.


----------



## abelia (2 Août 2022)

Bonjour, perso j'ai des lits parapluie. La puéricultrice regarde juste si ils sont en bon état, et les enfants dorment super bien dedans 😊


----------



## kikine (2 Août 2022)

c'est un abus, il me semble qu'il y a une am vers Lyon qui a eu gain de cause au tribunal, la pmi voulant interdire le lit parapluie


----------



## Petuche (2 Août 2022)

Bonjour, comme Angele1982 par chez moi on nous autorise les lits parapluie mais sans matelas et avec tout un système pour mettre un drap housse sur la galette... j'ai donc pris 4 lits à barreaux non pliables. Et je trouve qu'avec de bons matelas les enfants sont beaucoup mieux couchés. Par contre effectivement ils prennent de la place.


----------



## caninou (2 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
par chez moi ma puéricultrice n'est pas favorable aux lits en bois car les petits peuvent se coincer les jambes à travers les barreaux (comme dit plus haut), ce qui implique des tours de lit qui sont interdits. Pas favorable ne veut pas dire interdit je précise, disons qu'elle déconseille ce type de lit, chacun a ses avis concernant les lits. Maintenant, ma puer est cool elle m'a donc laissé libre choix concernant les couchages.


----------



## liline17 (2 Août 2022)

Dans la réalité, sauf période de grosses chaleurs, ils dorment en turbulette, et peuvent difficilement passer les jambes, mais c'est un risque qu'on ne peut pas exclure. Chaque outils à ses avantages et inconvenients


----------



## nounoucat1 (2 Août 2022)

Capri dans les lits a barreaux pliants une  jambe ne passe pas ( barreaux larges et plats.)


----------



## pommedamour26 (2 Août 2022)

bonjour 

Chez nous plus de lit parapluie que des lits fixes ou pliant en bois sinon on se prend une réflexion car sinon c'est juste sur la galette donc souvent ça ne plait pas aux parents 
Du coup moi j'ai changé un peu à la fois il m'en reste un en dépannage si je dois en mettre un en bas parce qu'il est malade ou autre afin de pouvoir le surveiller et laisser les autres dormir 
mais bon c'est une question d'habitude moi les lits sont pliants donc je peux les plier et ranger si besoin


----------



## Chouchou301 (2 Août 2022)

On s'en tape de leur avis perso à ces puer (tyranniques pour certaines), elles doivent faire respecter le référentiel, point barre.


----------



## Griselda (3 Août 2022)

Certains CD voudraient imposer des lits à barreaux alors que d'autres voudraient imposer les lits à barreaux avec chacun des arguments. Voilà qui démontre qu'en terme de sécurité les 2 ont des + et des moins.
Ici, en Gironde, ils ont fini par en convenir.

Idéalement:
- si lit à barreaux on se souvient de ne surtout pas mettre de tour de lit car si un enfant peut être embêtée avec un bras ou une jambe qui passent entre 2 barreaux c'est moins grave que de s'étouffer la tête dans le tour de lit. On se souviendra aussi que le matelas doit être bien ferme pour les mêmes raisons.
- si lit parapluie il est formellement interdit d'ajouter un matelas sur la galette fournis car bébé pourrait se retrouver entre la galette et le matelas et donc s’étouffer car les bords en tissus de ce lit ne pourront pas retenir le matelas. Idéalement, pour la même raison, on choisira un lit parapluie qui a le dispositif qui permette de fixer la galette au fond du lit. Si on a peur que ça ne soit pas confortable alors on mets un lit à barreau.


----------



## Menlolo (5 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
Les lits parapluie ne sont pas interdit moi j utilise la marque NUNA ils sont top 
En 2 secondes c est deplie et en 2 secondes replié et le matelas est déjà intégré sur la galette 
Il y a 2 dimensions moi j ai pris 2 petits et 2 grands mais j avoue préférer les petits qui sont parfaits jusqu a 3ans et on peut mettre une housse en éponge sur le matelas ( celle qu on trouve chez ikea pour les matelas à langer )
Ne vous laissez pas faire et ne changez rien elle n a pas le droit de vous imposer quoi que ce soit sauf de mettre le matelas en plus sur la galette si vous avez les anciens models


----------



## Merlu33 (5 Août 2022)

pour ma part, je suis en Bourgogne, j ai 4 lits pliants et j ai pas eu de problèmes avec les persécutrices, sauf qu il ne faut pas que je rajoute un matelas par dessus...


----------



## Jeanine1 (5 Août 2022)

Bonjour Fleurs34
Les lits à barreaux, tu peux les trouver sur le site de Auchan et les faire livrer dans un magasin Auchan près de chez toi. 
Je les trouve bien, très pratiques et à un prix abordable


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Août 2022)

J ai acheter mon 1 er lit pliant en bois sur le site Auchan a 90 euros en promo au lieu de 110 euros . J ai regarder hier par curiosité maintenant il est a 130 euros  😡


----------



## Jeanine1 (5 Août 2022)

Voici à quoi ressemble le lit de chez Auchan


----------



## Jeanine1 (5 Août 2022)

Il paraît que le fichier est volumineux et donc j’ai du mal désolée! J’ai essayé de réduire


----------



## Jeanine1 (5 Août 2022)

Voici le même lit plié 😂


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Août 2022)

J ai le même 😀. C est celui là qui maintenant est a 130 euros


----------



## Samantha6 (6 Août 2022)

Bonjour, nous il n'ya pas de soucis avec les lits parapluie, sauf que moi, par mon initiative j'ai préféré investir dans deux lits de camp posables sur le sol, empilables, c'est poyr les enfants de plus de 18 mois et je garde un lit parapluie pour l'enfant de moins de 18 mois. J'en ai 3 lits parapluie en tout, je sort si besoin. Les lits de camp sur très simple et très bien. Aucun risque que l'enfant enjombe le lit, ça travaille l'autonomie, si plus envie de dormir il sort de la chambre sans souci. La puéricultrice était très très ravie d'apprendre ça. Ça m'a coûte 38 euros pieces acheté neufs directement chez le fabricant sur le site, fabrication française.


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Août 2022)

Voilà Petuche tout à fait pour les draps à attacher de façon X Y !!! c'est pour cela que j'ai investi il y a quelques années dans des lits en bois occasion !!! ainsi plus d'emme.des avec çà ... ma tranquillité d'esprit et les enfants sont qd même mieux pour dormir sur un matelas épais ... comme tout avant j'en mettais un dans le lit parapluie en plus de la galette mais c'est devenu INTERDIT !!! bref ...


----------



## mickael (6 Août 2022)

Bonjour, dans l’Ain les puers n'interdisent pas les lits parapluies par contre elles essayent de voir si on peut faire autrement avec la place etc, elles n'aiment pas les lits parapluies et remette en cause leur confort.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Août 2022)

Bonjour les lits parapluies ne sont pas interdit....les puers ne peuvent l'interdire, elles n'en ont pas le pouvoir.
Aucun texte, au contraire (car il a été reconnu que l'interdiction était abusive quand elle l'était) n'existe là dessus dans les référentiels.  Donc elle se calme la puer...


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Août 2022)

Mickael perso dès qu'on a plus eu le droit de mettre un bon matelas dans les lits parapluies (avant on le pouvait mais comme tout c'est devenu INTERDIT) j'ai investi dans des lits en bois mais je n'ai pas attendu l'avis de la PMI pour voir que le confort n'était pas au RV ! ce ne sont pas mes enfants mais je réagis de même pour le bien-être de mes petits accueillis ...


----------



## Ylb007 (13 Août 2022)

tout à fait kikine, il y a eu jurisprudence


----------

